# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Envoyer des SMS avec une application iPhone [Tutoriel]

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel traduit par ram-0000 intitul : 


*Envoyer des SMS avec une application iPhone*





> Ce tutoriel est une suite du prcdent article concernant l'envoi de courriels avec des pices jointes. Certains d'entre vous m'ont demand si je pouvais crire un court tutoriel sur l'envoi de messages texte SMS avec une application iOS. Alors, on y va.


Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture.

Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter !






* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

